# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - jumper =

## edspace

Jumper	= Këllëf, Kapuç, Xhamper

----------


## Borix

Jumper => Xhamper

----------


## edspace

Unë e kam lënë të fundit Xhamper, duke i dhënë përparësi fjalëve Kunjë, Këllëf, Kapuç si më të përshtatshme. Nuk më duket aq e rëndësishme si fjalë, sepse Jumper-at po shkojnë drejt eliminimit. Më pëlqen fjala kunjë ose këllëf.

----------

